# How long did it take you to get from 2cm-fully dilated?



## Kato2

Started contracting 10pm last night... Went to hospital at 12 midday today to be told I was 2cm!!!! Given codeine and sent home to labour. 5 and half hours later and contractions still not 3 minute apart but they are agony!! How long did it take you? I'm not sure I can take more pain without a top up of codeine or something!! Never expected it to hurt this much!


----------



## Kato2

Ps head was fully engaged and very low and have lost plug, alsoy first baby


----------



## Casey3

I was fairly quick.. Labour started in the night, I went to the hospital at 11am, 1cm, walked forever, admitted at 130PM 2cm, epidural around 330PM at 3cm and pushing by 640PM, born by 840PM. All ladies are different though... Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## jessicatunnel

I was only one centimeter for fourteen hours! I got the epidural fourteen hours and dilated to ten in two hours!


----------



## Kristin52

1cm-10cm was about 19 hours.
But I also had nothing going in my favor. Cervix wasn't favorable or nothing.


----------



## babybutton

My waters brOke at 7pm, went hospital 9pm and I was 2cm, I went home and contracted through the night, i went back to hospital at 9am as the contractions were so bad And I was only 6cm but they kept me in then and I had LO at 7.45 that evening. Good luck hunni, hope you get to meet your baby boy soon xx


----------



## Pink Sarah

i contracted for 10 hours, they never got regular and i was on a monitor for the last 6 hours i was asking for pain relief and they kept saying it would b a long time yet so try to relax, I got my 1st check at 8.15am and the midwife said ohhhhh your baby is here push he was born at 8.44am (1st baby), 
moral of my story lol is If you are finding it difficult dont be shy just ring up and go back in for some more pain relief and to get checked. good luck xx


----------



## Stellae

I was at 2cm, 80% effaced, head fully engaged, lost plug and contracting... For two weeks before my water broke :(. Went to the hospital three times for false alarms that were super painful. So it could be tomorrow or it could be a while from now!


----------



## Meredith2010

With both of my babies I was at having very strong contractions and still at 2cm for about 5 hours, but going from 4cm to fully dilated was super quick (1.5 hours with DS, less than 5 minutes with DD)

Best of luck, hope things start moving for you soon xxx


----------



## Kyliem87

Mines probably a little different because I was induced but this was how it went...

Induced on Thursday at 5pm at 1cm
Saturday 5pm - still 1cm, managed to break my waters through MANY tears!
Saturday 9pm - was only 5cm so set up on pitocin drip
Sunday 3:50am - felt her head when I went for a wee!
Sunday 4:30am - LO was born after about 4 pushes!

:flow:


----------



## lilbecksxx

At my 35 week appointment, i was already 2cm & 50% effaced. When my waters broke at 36+4, I was still at 2cm. After 12 hours of very painful labor, i was only 4cm (epidural didnt work for me, took them 5 attempts to get it in). Ended up with an c section 13 hours after my water broke!


----------



## Amber4

Quite quick - 4cm to having her was 2 hours. So not much before that. I was induced but happened so quick once it started!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Erm not sure, my labour was less than 3 hours from start to finish so not much help! Goood Luck x


----------



## mumoftwo2

every on is differt i went from loseing the plug to getting to hospital and to be check by th dr took 45 mins and i was fully dilated and my watrs were bolging as they had to break them


----------



## Geegees

I was 2cm for weeks! After 3 sweeps it happened in about 16 hours. 
Good Luck! :)


----------



## babyblog

25 hours ! Good luck


----------



## zizii

I was 2-3cm at 37 weeks never felt contractions lol but on the 12th of may ( my due date was 13th may which is when I had baby!!) I went hospital at 11pm ish as the whole day I had bad pains didn't know they were contrsctions tried timing didn't understand when to (LOL!) but I had been to the hospital twice before in the days prior so I was adamant not to go and my DH was adamant to that I had to be passing out with pain before we go as the mw described labour pain as dying and that my voice would indicate I was in labour erm no lol!

So nurse checked my bp and temp tried to feel a contraction said they were irregular told me to go home again. I was fuming I wanted an internal she said no no see you in a week or two. I went home annoyed. Got ready for bed , was in too much pain to sleep kept tossing and turning my hubby placed his hand on my belly and my waters went pop! This was 5.30am I gave birth 6.58pm !


----------



## hubblybubbly

3cm to fully was 6 hours.
X


----------



## bananaz

About 12 hours, but most of that was going from 2-6cm. I dilated the last 4cm in 15 minutes lol


----------



## _dreamer_

From 2cm until I started pushing was 7 hours. I had a water birth and they didnt check how dilated I was but let me push so guessing I was! She was born after an hours pushing.

Good luck hun, each contraction is one less to come :)


----------



## Cinnamon Girl

Got contractions at 0030 
1cm at 130
Gave birth 630
So 5 hours 
First child


----------



## staralfur

About 14 hours for me! 2-5cm was pretty slow and then it sped up because I had my waters broken at 5cm.


----------



## Blah11

with my first, about 12 hours.
with my 2nd, about 4 days but i wasnt contracting. it can take a while sadly.


----------



## Blah11

& youre not in proper agony yet. Go to the hospital when you cant write a post online lol


----------



## natasha82

Hi it took me forever lol, about 21 hours to get to fully dialated from 2-3cm dialated. I was induced and started having bad contractions 1-2mins apart almost straightaway. Only about 2 hrs pushing tho so that bit was quicker lol.


----------



## x Michelle x

With my first I felt crampy from 1pm, not painful at all tho.. By 1am I couldn't sleep as I was uncomfortable, by 3am I was really hurting, 5am I was bleeding a LOT so hospital advised to come in, I was 6cm. They burst my waters at 6am and I jumped to 9cm, baby was in distress (couldn't come down birth canal due to large neck goitre) so I was EMCS at 8ish. So I was in lots of pain for 3/4 hours progressing to 6cm.
With my second I started contracting early (2 weeks), got to hospital and I wasn't dilated at all, 3 hours later I was 6cm and had another c-sec (had one planned for 2 weeks later!) 
So it was 4 hours from nothing to 6cm :)
Hope you progress quick hun, I was so unprepared for the pain with my first and thought I'd get to skip it with my second!


----------



## pinklizzy

I was 1cm at 8pm and fully dilated at 1.30am, my contractions were always 5-7 mins apart even when it was time to push.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I started induction at 2 cm dilated, took 18 hours from start to finish. But I was fully dilated at 17 hours from start but doctor let me sit for a long hard 1 hour so I hardly had to push him out, she would have let me go longer but I couldnt take it anymore and holding him in. I needed to push asap cause he was already showing


----------



## jenniferttc1

pinklizzy said:


> I was 1cm at 8pm and fully dilated at 1.30am, my contractions were always 5-7 mins apart even when it was time to push.

That would have been awesome! So jealous!!
Mine were every 30-60 seconds lasting 60-90 seconds long since the start.


----------



## pinklizzy

jenniferttc1 said:
 

> pinklizzy said:
> 
> 
> I was 1cm at 8pm and fully dilated at 1.30am, my contractions were always 5-7 mins apart even when it was time to push.
> 
> That would have been awesome! So jealous!!
> Mine were every 30-60 seconds lasting 60-90 seconds long since the start.Click to expand...


Haha, it was pretty good although it meant the midwives refused to believe I was in established labour until my waters broke when I was fully dilated! At least I got to be in the position I wanted, unusual with a breech baby!


----------



## jenniferttc1

pinklizzy said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinklizzy said:
> 
> 
> I was 1cm at 8pm and fully dilated at 1.30am, my contractions were always 5-7 mins apart even when it was time to push.
> 
> That would have been awesome! So jealous!!
> Mine were every 30-60 seconds lasting 60-90 seconds long since the start.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, it was pretty good although it meant the midwives refused to believe I was in established labour until my waters broke when I was fully dilated! At least I got to be in the position I wanted, unusual with a breech baby!Click to expand...

You poor thing! I couldnt imagin having to give birth feet first!


----------



## sarahtia

i was 2cm at 6am and had my dd at 12 so only 6 hours 4 me


----------



## Kaede351

My waters broke at 3am, went into the hospital at 6am but wasn't told how dilated I was (since I did start getting contraction til about 6.30 in guessing I wasn't dilated at all!). Was sent home at about 7am. I laboured at home until about 11.15am when I thought I had better go in because the contractions were just getting closer and closer together. I was 4cm when I got there at about 11.30am and I went to 9cm by 1.30pm and was pushing by 2.15pm. It all happened so quickly! And I didn't even have any pain relief til I was pushing (which really surprised me since I'm crap with pain lol). 

Good luck! I hope you get dilating soon :D

XxX


----------



## aliss

2cm on Sunday at 10pm, fully dilated and started pushing 8pm on Tuesday.... sucked beyond belief.


----------



## Glitter1

I was stuck at 2-3cm for 3 days!! The codeine did bugger all but thank god for the TEnS machine!


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

I was 2cms at 9am, 4cms at 2.30pm and then holding my little boy at 3.27pm! Was very lucky it was very quick, my waters didn't break, he came out in them


----------



## tmr1234

With my 2nd i was 2cm at about 3am and 10 cm 4am. With my 3rd i was allready 4cm when i went in to labour and that was only 2 hrs from start to finish


----------



## absmum2be

My first... 1-10cm in 7hours and LO born an hour later so hour pushing x good luck x


----------



## beth_terri

With my first I was 4cm when I arrived in the hospital after 2 hours of agonising labour at home. I gave birth a further 10 hours later. This time I was again 4cm when I arrived after 2 agonising hours of labour at home. delivered him 3 hours later. Ive never experienced the mild contractions leading up to labour, they're always incredibly paibful from the word go. x


----------



## beth_terri

Jazzy-NICU said:


> I was 2cms at 9am, 4cms at 2.30pm and then holding my little boy at 3.27pm! Was very lucky it was very quick, my waters didn't break, he came out in them

Mine did too :) 

Came out in his waters in the pool! Supposed to be very lucky!


----------



## Lois22

I was 4cm at my sweep labour started properly 13hours later and was 8hours before time to push. 

Xx


----------



## beanzz

Took 4 hours from 2cm to 10cm


----------



## mamaduke

I know I didn't start dilating at all until I went into labor. Guessing it took probably 6 hours from 2-full. I was at 5cm by the time I got to the hospital and was there about 4 hours before I was fully dilated.


----------



## Mummy Bean

12 hours from first contraction to givin birth.
they say on average it 1/2cm every 30min...although as u can see that not always the case..maybe try taking a nice warm bath...help relax a bit....if still no help go back into hospital...if it really too much dont suffer at home.
Good luck...and just focus in a few hra you will have ur little one in ur arms.

Hopefuly see u in baby club real soon. x


----------



## ericacaca

Sorry to say this is my experience....

Sunday 17th June.... irregular contractions
Tuesday 26th June.... stretch and sweep, I was 2cm and stretched to 3cm
Friday 29th June - very very bad contractions, still irregular, 3cm and stretched to 4cm
Saturday 30th June... 9.50am 5cm, waters were broken by midwife at 7pm, baby born at 9.50pm!


----------



## fl00b

i went from 4cm to 10cm in 2 hours, only cos i wasn't progressing + they put me on a drip, it did wonders!!


----------



## kimini26

30 hours.


----------



## xxEMZxx

With my first I was 3cm at 5.30am, fully dilated at 1pm, so 7.5 hours, but he wasn't born till 1.41pm as I was pushing for what seemed like forever!! 

With Amber I've no idea lol. Had contractions on and off for days before. Got to the hospital at 3am and was 7cm already. She was born at 3.39am. x


----------



## Wishing_well

About an hour.

Waters broke and contractions started immediately. Was already 5cm.
Went to hospital and 90 minutes later she was born.


----------



## erikab922

I went from 3 to 10cm in about six hours, but after that I spent two and a half hours pushing (and they wouldn't give me any drugs grrrr).


----------



## pamg

My whole labour was over 60 hours. Started getting contractions Saturday lunchtime, got checked Saturday night was 3cm finally got to 4cm after 48 hours!! Then 15 hours in established labour think that includes over 2 hours of pushing though. I didnt realise how long you could be in early labour for!! I was in agony and didnt get any sleep the whole time I was in labour too. Wish I'd tried to rest more that first night. x


----------



## sequeena

Started contracting at 10pm on a Wednesday evening. I gave birth at 07:42am on Sunday morning so it took me a good few days. Normal spontaneous labour.


----------



## lindseymw

I was 1.5cm for hours & hours & hours (1pm to 11.30pm) then went up 10cm & baby born within an hour. Had contractions every 3mins right from the beginning.


----------



## lu-is

I had irregular contractions (early labour) on Monday and Tuesday - Tuesday night they went from 7-8 min apart to 5 min apart and instantly to 2 min apart. Went to the hospital at about 9pm and I was 2 cm dialated when they checked me at 9 or 10 I think.

I was 4 cm at 4 am, 6 cm at 6 am, 8 cm at 8 am (it's easy to remember since they correspond with the time:) ). By Wednesday 11:30 we were pushing - at 12:30 my boy was born.

So I guess it was 14 or 16ish hours?


----------



## Excited4First

I was 3 cm at my 39 week appointment. Wasn't feeling any labor pains. Woke up four days later with contractions and went in at 630 am and was 4 cm. Started pushing at 12:30 pm and had my boy at 1:15 pm. I hope it goes quickly for you! Will be looking for updates! Good luck. :)


----------



## baby_mama87

My labour was induced whole process took around 36 hours but my actual labour was only 7 hours 50mins! Was 2cm at around 7pm Wednesday evening and started to push around 1am Thursday morning so about 6 hours from 2cm to fully.

Xxx


----------



## welshgirl21

I was 1cm at 6am on the Monday and Dylan was born 7 hours later so not overly long, established labour was 4 hours


----------



## 060509.x

I don't know about from 2cm as they only check when you're in labour here. My whole labour was 7hours and I do know I went from 6cm to pushing within 2.5hours! I was only checked once.


----------



## rachie2011

I was induced. Id had about 2 or 3 sweeps then a pessary was inserted at about 9.30am. I was only about 1cm then contractions started at about 10.30am. At 3pm i was only about 3cm so they broke my waters and i was fully dilated by about half 8. My daughter was born at 9.24pm. So id say about 6 hours. Some people can be about 2 cm then be fully dilated in an hour and others may take hours and hours to dilate. Everyone is different. If you cant cope with the pain ring them up/go back in and tell them to see if you can get a top up of pain relief. Good luck x


----------



## lhancock90

I was 2 cm at 10pm.
10 cm at 7am the next morning. x


----------



## eulmh82

took me 4 hrs.


----------

